# Another K-9 Death



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Today the sixth K-9 this month was killed in Wilkinsburg, Pa. In 38 years of K-9 I have never seen a month like this. (4) killed by gunfire, (1) struck and killed by a motor vehicle and today (1) stabbed to death.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's been a bad month for k9s.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

It has been a rough month, especially knowing one of the K-9's that was killed and being friends with his handler. it is a very dangerous job these brave dogs do.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well it sucks we have good K9's getting killed (did not know it was 6 in one month!) And bad K9's (being treated like pets as far as I'm concerned) and attacking and mauling family members. 

Not much in the way of balance here?? But I am not in LE or PPD or IPO stuff.

Still ... I usually manage to be "that guy" and since a lot of members are LE I'd like to ask two questions.

In this case, the guy had a knife and was out of his mind, if the knife was observed before hand, wouldn't releasing the dog be basically a suicide run for the dog??

Not passing judgement just asking a question.

And second and again "not my thing" but if I had a PPD, I would want him to be able to do this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGuYvC46M68

Why isn't this done with LE K9's?? I would think that there is very high probability that a "suspect would have at least a knife??


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Chip,
I wasn't there so I can not comment on the deployment, nor would I. I haven't read any of the details and I know first hand the media is only about 20 % correct and that is being generous. 

If the knife was observed before hand I wouldn't send my dog. Unless, sending the dog would save another persons life. In the case of K-9 Krijger, he saved several lives as the suspect was armed. Generally speaking, if I know a suspect is armed with a knife, I'm going to a gun, not a baton, pepper spray or a dog. However, we assume everyone we deal with is armed, we don't always have that information.

Sorry, but not overly impressed by the video. Not, how I like to train dogs, just me though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Slamdunc said:


> It has been a rough month, especially knowing one of the K-9's that was killed and being friends with his handler. it is a very dangerous job these brave dogs do.


My heartfelt condolences to you, your friend and the department. It's been a horrifying month.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

They are hero dogs for sure and heartfelt condolences to all of the handlers


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im not LE or anything like that but I cant believe how many brave K-9 officers have given their livesthis month. Is it just an outlier year for K-9 officers being murdered or is it they need better protection or has something changed in the criminals they are facing. Two of these possibilities have different ways to be solved or maybe a combiantion. Better protective equipment would fit maybe the first two and additional or a different traing is the second. I have no ideas as I have little knowledge. Im just want to add my condolences to the offivers and their departments who lost a brother in blue.
My


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Chip in a lot of cases it is unknown if the perp is armed at the time.

One of my partners was injured when responding to a call of a purse snatching. I was informed by all the witnesses at the scene the perp was unarmed. When I deployed my partner and he began the track, I track exclusively (off) the lead, he located him two blocks later hiding in a backyard behind a shed. As my partner engaged him, the perp had found a piece of pipe either in the yard or along his route of travel. He struck "Rico" over the head once that I could observe knocking him senseless. "Rico" got back up and reengaged as I knocked the perp over the head with my mag lite. We then took him into custody.

Like Slamdunc stated, I would never deploy my partner if I observe the suspect with any kind of weapon visible.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Im not LE or anything like that but I cant believe how many brave K-9 officers have given their livesthis month. Is it just an outlier year for K-9 officers being murdered or is it they need better protection or has something changed in the criminals they are facing. Two of these possibilities have different ways to be solved or maybe a combiantion. Better protective equipment would fit maybe the first two and additional or a different traing is the second. I have no ideas as I have little knowledge. Im just want to add my condolences to the offivers and their departments who lost a brother in blue.
> My


Sometimes, even with the best equipment, proper training and deployment a K-9 or a Police Officer can be killed or injured. In K-9 Krijger's case I know that he prevented other Officers from being killed or injured in a shoot out with the suspect. We do all we can to keep ourselves, our partners both K-9 and human safe. When it comes right down to it, K-9 is the most dangerous job a Police Officer can do. You can not always predict suspect actions, their mindset or their determination and inclination to violence. 

Thank you for you concern and condolences.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

This truly sucks! I never had anything too bad happen to my partner but it truly seems that this kind of assault on LEO K9s has escalated in the last few years.
Yes, there are situational handler errors where the dog should never have been deployed. As Jim said (which I agree 100%) deployment if there is a human that's life is in danger. I am of the mindset that it's our job as handlers to determine if the dog is an option for the specific situation. Along with that it is our job to also provide protection to our K9 partner.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Slamdunc said:


> Chip,
> I wasn't there so I can not comment on the deployment, nor would I. I haven't read any of the details and I know first hand the media is only about 20 % correct and that is being generous.
> 
> If the knife was observed before hand I wouldn't send my dog. Unless, sending the dog would save another persons life. In the case of K-9 Krijger, he saved several lives as the suspect was armed. Generally speaking, if I know a suspect is armed with a knife, I'm going to a gun, not a baton, pepper spray or a dog. However, we assume everyone we deal with is armed, we don't always have that information.


 Thank you! Simple direct and to the point!, understood. 



Slamdunc said:


> .
> Sorry, but not overly impressed by the video. Not, how I like to train dogs, just me though.


LOL ...a different thread perhaps?? The one thing I do know is that the only thing three dog trainers will agree on ... is that one of them is wrong! 

And my deepest sympathies to all these officers for the loss of their K9 partners, sometimes life just sucks.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This is devastating. I know it's a dangerous job, but I cry each time I hear of another loss.


----------

